# Screen goes black when launching an App



## Met72 (Aug 16, 2020)

I have multiple TiVo Bolts, occasionally when launching an App (Netflix/Amazon) the screen goes black and the only way to reset the box is to unplug. Once rebooted the App in question launches correctly. Has anyone experienced a similar issue? I haven’t been able to find any common occurrence that may trigger the issue.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Whenever the screen goes black with any device is almost due to the HDMI cable. When this has happened to me in the past, I've changed the HDMI cable and it's been corrected. The TiVo Bolts seem to be very picky when it comes to HDMI handshake issues though. I have an issue where it's either black or has no audio when I first turn it on. I have an HDMI splitter between the TiVo and the AVR that I use and disconnect and reconnect when this happens and it usually corrects this. It happens quite frequently though at about 5 times a week.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

Met72 said:


> I have multiple TiVo Bolts, occasionally when launching an App (Netflix/Amazon) the screen goes black and the only way to reset the box is to unplug. Once rebooted the App in question launches correctly. Has anyone experienced a similar issue? I haven't been able to find any common occurrence that may trigger the issue.


I've seen the exact same behavior on my Bolt, Roamio, and Mini VOX. If i wait long enough, the box will reboot itself. Otherwise, a "pull the plug/restart" solves the problem. Seems like it used to happen more often.


----------



## rfa5 (Jan 1, 2018)

Well it was actually a relief when I saw that others were having this problem. Several times when I went to launch You Tube I got the black screen and the only way out seemed to unplug the Bolt. I was thinking it was Tivo's way of telling me to look at the Edge sale ending soon! I don't know if it's related or not but when I rebooted the Bolt it seemed to be hung up rebooting...it would have a screen of snow and make some noises. Again the way out was to unplug and try again. At that time it rebooted to normal and all was well.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

Happened again this morning on my Bolt: I launched Prime Video and the screen went black, app didn't come up. A few minutes later the box rebooted itself, and then Prime Video worked as it is supposed to. I've filed one ticket on this issue and the response was something like "sounds like a hardware issue maybe you should exchange it". Since I've seen this also happen on my Roamio and Mini VOX I don't think the hardware is the problem. At this point, I've now gone OTA and I'm not looking to move to a newer TiVo that restricts me to either cable OR antenna (the boxes I have now give me a choice to use either). 

Does TiVo have the ability to look at the logs from my box if I file a ticket? If so, I could give them the time that it happened - although I'm not really expecting much out of TiVo support. I guess I'll ride this hardware out until it dies or becomes obsolete, and then look at other solutions.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

blackngold75 said:


> Does TiVo have the ability to look at the logs from my box if I file a ticket? If so, I could give them the time that it happened - although I'm not really expecting much out of TiVo support. I guess I'll ride this hardware out until it dies or becomes obsolete, and then look at other solutions.


TiVo has the ability, but you may have a problem finding someone who understands them. There's a ton of information. You can put a place marker in the log to flag an event also. I gave up on TiVo's support long ago.


----------



## ManeJon (Apr 14, 2018)

Another thread on this on help forum. I only have this problem with Prime not Netflix. Yesterday Prime actually worked for the first time in a while.


----------



## Nels (May 20, 2008)

This happens to me all the time when using the Prime App. Netflix once in a while, but much less. I have a connected TV so when that happens I just go around the TiVo and use the App on the TV which always works.


----------



## gantt (Jul 22, 2008)

Just happened to me. Hadn't happened in a while. I had pretty much resolved to stop using the Bolt for streaming and was just getting comfortable with it again. Since it comes and goes and doesn't seem uncommon on this forum, my guess is it's a TiVo software issue. Not sure I would trust their streaming product if they can't get their top-of-the-line Bolt to work reliably.


----------



## JohnRM (Jan 28, 2018)

This has been happening to me for weeks now, when starting the Plex app. Today was the first time that the Bolt rebooted itself. My guess it is the Tivo software.


----------



## JeffeVerde (Feb 14, 2019)

2 months ago, my Bolt+ would frequently get the black screen -- and often either hang or reboot while on the black screen. Recently, that box was replaced with a Bolt VOX when the HD died. So far, no App black screens on the new box.


----------



## JohnRM (Jan 28, 2018)

Mine is a Bolt Vox and still does the blank screen and also the Plex logo hanging.


----------



## bdud8134 (Sep 25, 2020)

My Bolt is also going to the black screen when trying to log into Amazon Prime or Hulu, not everytime, after removing power it all works again. I contacted Tivo support and they had me remove the Hulu and Prime app from favorites and reboot, that did not help. I called again and the tech I spoke to said my MOCA signal was poor and asked me to get a splitter which had a better frequency range. It was 1GHz, the new one is 2.3GHz but I still got the same issue. 
Has anyone been able to resolve this?


----------



## Podchain (Sep 22, 2019)

I've been having the same issues for a while. I'm about to give up on the whole thing and just switch to YouTube TV. It's only my Bolt VOX. My Mini VOX doesn't have this and only occasionally the image will freeze up and the Mini will restart. I really enjoy using my Bolt for everything but this is getting out of hand. TiVo support knows about this and won't do a thing to help. I hope somebody has a suggestion.


----------



## Gomer3353 (Dec 16, 2018)

I have been having the problem for about 6 months on my Bolt VOX but only with Prime, Netfix starts every time. It crashes my MOCA some times too and I have to do the shut everything off (cable modem, Bolt and 4 minis)and bring it back on in stages. This is very annoying but it is reassuring knowing I'm not the only one. It sure seems to be a TIVO issue not a Prime issue.


----------



## mblloyd (Feb 11, 2007)

Gomer3353 said:


> I have been having the problem for about 6 months on my Bolt VOX but only with Prime, Netfix starts every time. It crashes my MOCA some times too and I have to do the shut everything off (cable modem, Bolt and 4 minis)and bring it back on in stages. This is very annoying but it is reassuring knowing I'm not the only one. It sure seems to be a TIVO issue not a Prime issue.


I guess the blame lies with whomever wrote the S/W. Who is responsible for the App launch period?


----------



## JimmyS (Jul 27, 2020)

This happens to me every night when launching YouTube. The only thing that seems to fix it is a reboot. It happens so often, I now use a smart plug to reboot the TiVo via Alexa. Ridiculous. 

TiVo has really gone downhill, which is sad. I've been using it since Day 1.


----------



## R1elvis (May 16, 2014)

I came here looking for a solution for this exact problem. I cant load Youtube without the black screen and I have to unplug and reboot. Its clearly a software issue, and it started happening to me when they rolled out the preroll commercials a while back. I too am sick of Tivo and will not be buying another unit.


----------



## DonaldBurns65144 (Jan 11, 2011)

Trying to use the Youtube app locks our two Bolts about 50% of the time. Got sick of pulling the plug and waiting for a reboot. So we've gone to using the Youtube app built into our TV.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

My ultimate solution was to sell my Bolt, Roamio and MiniVOX and I am currently using AndroidTV via the TiVoStream4K. My apps launch now instantly without crashing the box. Those using other streaming devices report similar success.


----------



## Chagclan (Oct 20, 2020)

R1elvis said:


> I came here looking for a solution for this exact problem. I cant load Youtube without the black screen and I have to unplug and reboot. Its clearly a software issue, and it started happening to me when they rolled out the preroll commercials a while back. I too am sick of Tivo and will not be buying another unit.


I hear you that is when i started to have issues also im really pissed they put those commercials on also Ive been a loyal costumer of tivo for ever and this freezing is out of control. Im glad i didnt pay for the life time subscription this time.


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

blackngold75 said:


> My ultimate solution was to sell my Bolt, Roamio and MiniVOX and I am currently using AndroidTV via the TiVoStream4K. My apps launch now instantly without crashing the box. Those using other streaming devices report similar success.


Not entirely. My TS4K works much better than trying to launch Netflix, Prime etc from my Bolt but it still has a problem of not returning to the Android TV home page .. at different times, it just winds up on a black screen and nothing will fix it except a reboot of the TS4K ... but overall I recommend the TS4K for using streaming apps. I'm fairly certain that Disney+ and HBO/Max etc will never be accessible from the Bolt or any Tivo DVR unit.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Chagclan said:


> I hear you that is when i started to have issues also im really pissed they put those commercials on also Ive been a loyal costumer of tivo for ever and this freezing is out of control. Im glad i didnt pay for the life time subscription this time.


Call and request to have the pre-roll ads removed due to the freezing.

Scott


----------



## R1elvis (May 16, 2014)

I solved my problem. I dont use the Youtube App on Tivo anymore. Ive never had another issue. The one time I did use the Youtube app, the next time I opened Hulu, I had the usual error. Just dont use Youtube.


----------

